# This has me wound up!



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

A mother that has been threatened to have her infant removed for feeding goat milk instead of formula.

http://banoosh.com/blog/2013/08/14/...s-milk-instead-of-approved-gmo-soy-formula-2/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:shrug: But it's ok to feed your kids a burger from a fast food joint? Or cereals with cancer causing ingredients, or drinks with lots of dyes??This country has issues.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not surprising. The government wants to control every aspect of our lives.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

my sister was fed goats milk,because of allergies, and she grew up just fine.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I really feel for this family. I think I have steam billowing out of my ears! I feel blessed to have a pediatrician that shares my values. Her only concern with my kids drinking raw goats milk was she wanted to make sure my kids were getting enough B vitamins.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I mean, only 3/4 of the world uses goats milk..... why should we?? LOL....

I also don't like how much control they try to have over your children and how you can raise them...it's not abuse to give your kid milk how it was created, untouched and unharmed by man! So sad how this country has become  They are forgetting their heritage , and how things were done naturally


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

What an abuse of power!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You know, that is maddening, but it is also truly scary. Our government is getting too much control and wrong thinking people with very little common sense are making big decisions. It really is up to us to speak up and use our voices of reason to TRY to turn this ship before it is too late.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I think it's ridiculous that they try and have so much control!! 
That is probably one of the best teenage mothers I've ever seen! They were worried about the fake stuff and are using real, untouched, perfectly safe milk! Wow. 
My mom thinks they hide things in those shots that all kids are suppose to have. I kind of have to agree with her. 
My brother almost died because one of those shots! 
The government is so ....... How do I say it nicely..... 
Scary!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That just curls my hair!!! Im so tired of the government thinking they can raise our kids better than us parents, telling us what is good for us to eat and whats not....GMO is crap!! (and for me folks that being a potty mouth!)...there are enough true emergencies in which Social service should be involved and isnt!!! and here they are marching to this little babies "rescue" because of goats milk...that is just crazy.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh.. You guys know that they made their first "test tube hamburger" already right?


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think it's scary that more people aren't concerned about the water we drink (fluoride), the food we eat, and they aren't even concerned that our conversations are monitored. That's all I'm saying because I'm probably on a watch list now.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

farmchick897 said:


> I think it's scary that more people aren't concerned about the water we drink (fluoride), the food we eat, and they aren't even concerned that our conversations are monitored. That's all I'm saying because I'm probably on a watch list now.


 YOU ARE PROBABLY RIGHT LOOK WHAT THEY TRYING TO DO TO WHISTLE BLOWERS


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ladies and Gents,
I AM so surprised at all of you! 

WHY don't you know we are just a bunch of dummies. The real smart people are the ones in DC! I mean they tell us that crap every single day ... they must be right, RIGHT?

If my oldest boy had NOT had raw goats milk when he was a baby he would not be getting ready to have his 40th this November. There was nothing else he could keep down, and he was a tiny full term baby.

Some very kind older people took me under their wing and GAVE me some raw goats milk, and gave me hope. Being a new first time mom I was a wreak and was worried sick about my son. 

I pity this young mother and what she will now be put thru to raise this child right and healthy.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Well folks, this is the end result of our culture running to the government to "protect" us all the time. People are getting fat? The government should do something about the fats and sugars we are allowed to eat! Make "bad" stuff illegal! This is the modern day mantra. We as a society demand government intervention in private matters because it's for the "good" of all those people who aren't smart enough to know better. How many people do you know who have called for government bans on GMO foods, saturated fats, or corn syrup? 

Obviously we desire the government to step in and tell people what they can and can't eat, the only difference here is that the same people who want to ban those items support the use of goat's milk. If we would all simply take responsibility for our own well-being and accept that other people have different values instead of running to big brother to "protect" us from ourselves then things like this would never happen. 

We opened the door, the government just walked through it.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Time to close the door...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's just absurd! OMG, the direction our government goes, ridiculous. 
If that baby is doing just fine on what he is getting, leave him be! He looks happy and healthy in the video. 

Government be darned...they will NOT ever tell me how to raise my kids. This mother needs to get her story heard around the country, because if there is one thing these knit wit government stubs don't like is bad press in such a ridiculous circumstance.
I'm wondering if it's because the girl is getting assistance and her age? Trying to just pick on her...crazy crazy crazy


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> Time to close the door...


Trust me, that isn't going to stop them...

This is ridiculousness.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> This mother needs to get her story heard around the country,


yep if you have face book..post it there..ask others to do the same...its not much but at least gets the word out...We all need to open our eyes and see whats going ....Then open Our mouths...we have remained silent too long..


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

So, I guess when my pediatrician finds out that I don't buy boxed cereal *GASP* because of all the sugar in it, but I make my own granola I'll get in trouble for that too? Because that's what everybody else feeds their kids so I should too, right? Come on! I thought with all the emphasis put on education today that we would have at least SOME intelligent people!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> yep if you have face book..post it there..ask others to do the same...its not much but at least gets the word out...We all need to open our eyes and see whats going ....Then open Our mouths...we have remained silent too long..


That is exactly why I posted it here. I would love to go to bat for this young woman. I support her 100%


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree....natural is better  I think it makes her a smart, caring mom !!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

The government is too controlling. What happened to "We the People?" Parents aren't even allowed to discipline their children correctly anymore before they get CPS called on them. It ridiculous! As far as us being fat, we are no longer the fattest country in the world, Mexico is. Kinda makes me happy.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

When my daughter was little I made her baby food in the blender. She hated that stuff they sell in the stores, she thought mine was yummy. It was time consuming and inconvenient but I wouldn't want to live out of tiny bottles of baby food and I wasn't about to make her do it. I guess a good thing I didn't tell anyone I made her baby food instead of feeding her Gerber's huh?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> The government wants to control every aspect of our lives.


Wants to? Last time I checked, it looked like they were way too close to doing just that.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

They are way to close for my comfort! If they can't tax it or control it someway you aren't supposed to being doing it.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't even get me started about the government right now. I could talk your ear off all day for many reason but this one wow! There is no way on God's green earth that the government should be trying to do this to this family. Goat's milk is highly used in so many other places and I know all of us here feel the same way. It's easier to digest and a lot better then anything you can buy in the store. Hummm wonder if those in the high offices use goats milk but don't want the little people using it. . . maybe like their feelings on health care. . . 

Well back to the real story here. If it was me in this situation I would contact as many tv/radio stations available and maybe even see about getting on talk shows. Any time you can use something natural over processed things then it is better. How do you think we ended up with so many health concerns about milk in the first place? Commercial dairies that over crowded to meet demands and could not keep up the clean family environment of raw milk handling and storage.

That's just how I feel about it. I can't drink store bought milk. I use to get migraines all the time and my throat felt like it was tight when I would drink store milk. When I finally got my own goats wow I could finally enjoy milk the way it was intended to be consumed. (I even talked to a dietary specialist and they explained how I was having that issues because everything I needed from the milk had been removed and that raw milk should solve it and it did!)


----------

